# Phenix jigging rod build.



## SmokenJoe (Mar 18, 2011)

Hey guys got a phenix prototype jigging and just finished building it. It was a fun build but a pain in the ass too. Seems like I had to redo alot of stuff on this one but the finial product was worth it. My skills are not as good as my anal retentiveness . 

This is one tough rod really more then we need down here unless you jigging exclusively for big tuna. It was a 6' blank that I cut about 4" off and the finished weight is 13 oz if my scale is correct. It has a kevlar & carbon fiber wrap around the mid section which is cool but kind of limits your decorative wrap options.

This is my own version of marbling but it really is should be called something else maybe abstract rod art or Crap if you don't like it.

































































Thanks for looking Joe


----------



## gofish206 (Apr 21, 2012)

Very nice :thumbup:


----------



## gulf coast rodworks (Apr 3, 2012)

Joe. nice rod. i like the carbon. for me there seems to be no middle with marbling. people will love it or hate it. diffrent strokes different folks.


----------



## SmokenJoe (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice looking rod Joe..


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

nice work Joe. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Firedawg (Feb 28, 2008)

Nice looking stick, is that a Black Diamond Hybrid?


----------



## SmokenJoe (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks Guys! 

No, I was told this is a prototype jigging rod that is not in production yet. So who knows maybe it will be in production next year or maybe never. It has tremendous back bone but still has and nice gradual bend. I think it is stronger then any of their Titan series. I am not a fan of the titan series as they bend too much for my taste. I like jigging rods that bend but shut off before the reel seat. No parabolic rods for me.

If you really like the look then Synit makes a venom blank the looks just like it. They also have one called the tuna pro I would love to try but it is too expensive for me.

One could also call phenix directly and ask if they would sell you one. Heck all they can do is say no.

joe


----------

